# Requiem for a saw



## scrimman (Nov 7, 2015)

Killed two of my saws today; my table saw and my circular saw. (the circular saw was actually running BACKWARDS) 
So....I gots to replace 'em. So, I'm looking for advice for replacing my table saw with something that'll last more than 2 years. Trouble is I've only got $500 or so to throw at this problem, and the shop is rather small.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Sprung (Nov 7, 2015)

With your budget, I'd be looking for something used and taking a good look at Craigslist or any auctions nearby that may have woodworking tools in the sale. At that price range, you're not going to get much saw for new. The Ridgid R4512 is about that price new, but it still has an issue or two.

What table saw did you have and what got killed on it?


----------



## scrimman (Nov 7, 2015)

It was an older Ryobi, and a rather large and heavy hunk of Pecan killed it. I was trying real, real hard to turn it into planks.....no dice.


----------



## RandyB (Nov 7, 2015)

Did you smoke the motor on the table saw? Any chance the motor had a reset button that can be reset?


----------



## scrimman (Nov 8, 2015)

I didn't smoke the motor, but the blade was moving at roughly my walking speed. In the morning. She's a goner.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 8, 2015)

I have owned a bosh contractors saw for the past 11 years. For over half of that time it got a lot of on the jobsite use and abuse. Now that I am only working part time it mostly serves as a second shop saw. It has plenty of power and with a sharp blade of the proper tooth configuration it will rip most 2" hardwoods with ease. I like the fence and the pull out table extension. The sawdust discharge tends to plug up but I expect connection to a dust collector or shop vac would help with that. I have not priced them lately but I expect they are in the $500 range.
For a reliable circular saw it is hard to beat the Makita 7 1/4" I have 3 of them in various stages of decline. I used to buy one about every 2 years not because they were dead but because jobsite abuse tends to bend things and affect accuracy. They used to go on sale at least once a year for around $100. I noticed that the new ones have a built in LED light, a really nice feature when cutting freehand to a line.


----------



## Brink (Nov 8, 2015)

Takes little space. Average $10. Last 100+ years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 8, 2015)

I just did a google search for the bosh saw. They are under $400 without the stand and over $500 with the stand. I have the stand which is a really nice feature if you are moving it around a lot or need save a little space as it folds up nicely so the whole thing can be stashed in a corner when not in use and sets up in seconds. The stand also more than doubles the weight of the unit.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 8, 2015)

Brink said:


> Takes little space. Average $10. Last 100+ years.
> 
> View attachment 90844


looks like monkey business to me , I call em handy saws, dam handy when it is the only tool that will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 8, 2015)

Brink said:


> Takes little space. Average $10. Last 100+ years.
> 
> View attachment 90844


Don't you think the hearing protectors are a overkill?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Brink (Nov 8, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Don't you think the hearing protectors are a overkill?



They cover up the crackling noises in my shoulders

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 8, 2015)

I am pretty partial to Bosch saws but I used a Dewalt contractor's saw for a number of years when in was a finish Carpenter. I think it was every bit as good of a saw as the Bosch. Around here both saws pop up on craigslist once in a while.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 8, 2015)

You folks that love to spend money, or have it to spend. I would drop the motor off at the local electric motor service shop and have a rebuild done, or upgrade to a higher power. We have shops within 30 some miles, not sure in your area. Often a rebuild is under $200 and you already know the rest of the unit.

I have a little old "Milwaukee delta" 8.25 table saw with a 3/4 HP motor. Its been holding weakly on of late. But it is over 50 years old now so a little give is tolerated. As for cheap, I buy the 7" blades since 3 of them match the cost of one 8.25 blade at our True Value store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a Ridgid 10" saw, been using it for over 10 years & it treats me fine. Of course it has its limitations. I run a thin kerf blade & make sure to keep a sharp blade. Ripping thick hardwoods requires a slower feed. Most importantly you need to be familiar with your saw. I don't mean to be sarcastic but it sounds like you're pushing your saw much too hard.


----------



## scrimman (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes...I was pushing the crap out of that saw.....I've had it for going on 12 years now, and it's been slowly fading. I wanted to have this huge hunk of Pecan cut before it died....guess it died first.


----------



## frankp (Nov 16, 2015)

If you're happy with the TS otherwise, just replace the motor. Hell, turn it into a belt drive saw and make it however powerful you'd like. Probably can be done for about half the cost of a new saw. If you don't like the table, though, start shopping Craigslist. I've even seen unisaws for only $650 around here. Very rare and they don't last long, but I have seen it.


----------

